# Attitude Wish Me Luck



## Waspfire (Jan 18, 2009)

I am bout to place my second order on line first was with seedboutique and this one will be with attitude.Planning on ordering there greenhouse church strain sounds like perfect strain for down here in humidity land lol,also will ordering there auto AK-47.This will give me 4 strainms to work with this spring (not including freebies) which are nirvannas papaya and early misty GH church and auto AK-47.Has anyone ever grown or smoked the church from greenhouse seeds just wondering its as good as they describe well wish me luck and i cant wait till i start my outdoor grows


----------



## 84VW (Jan 18, 2009)

dont forget to use the 420 code for %10 off your order from attitude

my last order was from attitude over the holiday and still came in pretty quick


----------



## Waspfire (Jan 18, 2009)

i was going to use the 420 code but then i wouldnt get one of my freebies lol thanks for making sure i did tho


----------



## 84VW (Jan 18, 2009)

freebies are nice too


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 5, 2009)

just thought i would update u guys on my experince with atittude i placed my order on 2/3/09 and within minutes got the email conmfirmation and was told they were being processed,on 2/4/09 put my track and trace number in and it had already been sent to post office and was being processed woot checked today, 2/5/09 and now there in the air on there way to the US. Just like to say not bad for 2 days will definaly be using them again by the way ordered there Lr2 regular 10 pack and they sent 5 free power skunks and 1 ww feminized seed.Only gripe i have is they where out of stock of my first 2 choices and then last nite i check and they have gotten diesel ryders back in and AK47xblueberry auto back in just my luck.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 5, 2009)

hey do u trac on ups after royal mail? waiting on mine too but a few days ahead.


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 5, 2009)

yep i put my number in the US postal one they give  and it said they have confirmation mine has been processed by royal mail and in the air to them
 and the royal mail one says ur package is on the way to the US.Going nutz waiting on it even tho it been 2 days lol


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 5, 2009)

us postal? or ups?


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 5, 2009)

nevermind . origin post is preparing shipment. whats taht mean?still overseas?


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 5, 2009)

sent u a PM


----------



## middieman440 (Feb 6, 2009)

i just placed an order just now with attitude 1st timer doing this oh so nervous now:hubba:  but i orderd  KC Brains Mango with 5 reg g13 power skunk seeds free plus the 420 code.. i orderd the mango as they are low prices and dont wanna get too upset..  if things go bad..i used the regular internationl deliv method.. im up north near mass so now its just time to wait......any info to make me unworried would be helpfull...sorry to pop your thread dude/..


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 6, 2009)

i'm in the middle of you guys.still waiting


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah same i just ordered like 4 days ago so i am not looking for it till monday or tuesday.But i also used the stealth delivery option also cost more money but figre worht it if they make it here


----------



## kubefuism (Feb 6, 2009)

Their rep as a seedbank is making some serious waves... I also have to give my props to them for great delivery.  Although, I never got an email confirmation or tracking email, I only was able to confirm my order when they charged my card. The T shirt was sweet too...


----------



## NewBudGrower (Feb 7, 2009)

I ordered from them and got my beans in 13 days including 2 weekends to Michigan.  the beans looked good, 8 perfect one slightly mishappen and one cracked on one side. the freebies look great, they aren't getting germinated. for a while I put my six favorites in 80 degree water/ then paper towel method (also at 80 degrees) and got 6 healthly live taproots out of them in less than 52 hours (LR#2 strain) 100% germ rate so far and today is day one of them popping thier little heads out of the soil and rockwool.  

on the "origin post is preparing shipment" issue. you won't be able to track them in U.S. mail.  the USPS site will say "origin post preparing shipment" untill well after they get to your house.

I have all the dates and info on my grow log, check it out if you got the time. I always have questions  

GREEEEEEN MOJO TO YOU ALL.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 7, 2009)

kubefuism said:
			
		

> Their rep as a seedbank is making some serious waves... I also have to give my props to them for great delivery.  Although, I never got an email confirmation or tracking email, I only was able to confirm my order when they charged my card. The T shirt was sweet too...



Are you using a pre pay card when you order?


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 7, 2009)

yep what i used


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 7, 2009)

still no delivery flaboy ?


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 7, 2009)

nope but i ordered tuesday wasnt looking for them in first 4 days would be cool tho i expect mine next week tho.​


----------



## JonnneyB (Feb 7, 2009)

I also ordered from attitude on the 31 of January...got e mail with tracking code...ordered thai x super skunk...still waiting..first time i ordered from them it took ten days total... so mine should be here any day now..I hope..


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 7, 2009)

mine ordered the friday before flaboy.Still no update,same old message.time will tell.


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 8, 2009)

ahh seeing as u ordered on a friday  we will probly get ours around same time bro i dont belive they count weekends in there 6-10 day deliver time. plus i just put another order in with them for the auto AK47x auto blueberry and the diesel ryder.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 8, 2009)

It's looking that way.Almost like they stack up the orders and air them all at once.Makes me too antsy.I WANTED TO PUT IN ANOTHER ORDER BUT HAVEN'T AS OF YET.Want a good Northern lights strain.Want to do a little mixing.Keep it interesting.Keep me posted on your order.I'll keep you posted on mine.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Feb 8, 2009)

I too am hoping for some good results from Attitude... Considering the G13 labs Poison Dwarf auto and either auto white russian or auto great whiteshark, still reading up on the two ...i'm hoping for it to all go well , as this is my first time ordering, even though i've talked about doing it for years ...now i've finally got my indoor on the way pretty much  ... i too will be using a pre pay CC , so would i need to do anything differently ??? i know ordering my equipment from HTG, has to be done over the phone when using prepay ...best of luck to all of you, it's crazy how antsy i am and haven't even ordered my beans yet   ...hope to hear when ya recieve your orders... and how about a pic of the T-shirt ??? Best of Growin' to everyone ...:ciao:


----------



## Dillan (Feb 8, 2009)

I placed an order with attitude about 4 weeks ago on a friday and had my beans the following thursday . 6 days to the northeast us is pretty good in my book.
 i can post a pic of the shirt i got if u like.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 9, 2009)

did you track your order dillan?if so,yes or no,did it tell you a vague explination for a few days.don't say much.don't want to f. up deliveries for myself or anybody else.i just figure they don't want you to know where your goodies are either.Only 7 days today for me.still haven't cheked mail 2day.5:00 a.m. here.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 9, 2009)

Everybody going attitude.I'll have to try another bank next time.just in case homeland gets wise to their wily ways.i need to get these first.LOL.


----------



## middieman440 (Feb 9, 2009)

dam i should of used the stealth option....i just used the basic option and im in the north east as well i think..how do they ship them regulary..i checked the tracking thing and it says on the usps site  Origin Post is Preparing Shipment and on the bank site it says.. has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in ***. 6/2/09..im just feeling dumb for not using the stealth option but then again i was dumb and orderd kc brains mango before reading up on them to find out there nothing but junk.. but then again the ppl that say that are doing them indoors so idk.. this was only a test order so w/e happens/happens just dont feel like getting aressted but if all goes good im gonna get some autos fem and non fem and make my own haha....has anyone used the non stealth option and if so what happend..what happens if they get snatched up??/


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 9, 2009)

hey flaboy. WOO HOOO !!!! 7 working days.wonder woman time.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 9, 2009)

Go check your mail.don't anybody dare tell how they come.Hate to ruin the chance for another ganja man,or woman.


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 9, 2009)

congrats havent checked the mail yet today


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2009)

D.W.FAAMER said:
			
		

> Go check your mail.don't anybody dare tell how they come.Hate to ruin the chance for another ganja man,or woman.



Thanks DW Faamer for reminding everyone.  

*Rules:
rule #1: Do not ever ever ever everever report on how a seedback ships. THIS IS A NO-NO do not post about the stealth shipping method. EVER. If you do.....you will get an earful and the post will be deleted.*


----------



## Dillan (Feb 9, 2009)

I tracked mine from the royal mail but all it said was it was sent overseas for delivery in the us thats all no detailed info.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 9, 2009)

Hard to believe a few beans could make a water farmer so happy.first real strains.No wonder woman grows yet.Idon't think.Some different kind of grow.I mean like one of you all's candy grows,or toxic.but really crazy.Any ideas?Let me have your best.


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 9, 2009)

well mine didnt come today sucks but i was 2 days behind u so hopefully tues or wed.

keep putting off testing the temps in my box i made so guess i can do that till they get here plan on running the lights in it for 20 on 4 off and see what kind of temps i get.Just got a digital one that will record the high and low and tells the me the humidty.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 9, 2009)

I use their guaranteed delivery option. Worth the extra money if you ask me.


----------



## middieman440 (Feb 10, 2009)

well i dont know if its me but i checked my bank account and the seed bank was processing my order and now there is nothing there saying i orderd from them hmm kinda worried now:hubba: was i ripped off??


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 10, 2009)

guaranteed delivery is worth extra.i doubt they ripped u off.but u never know.my advise after orders are processed don't even bother tracking unless 3 or 4 weeks and still haven't arrived.man i did a pre soak to get beans good and saturated.2 l.skunk,2 w.woman,and 1 free w. widow. both w.woman cracked in like 8 hours.w.widow cracked within 10. wow! l.skunk haven't popped yet.good luck all.


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 10, 2009)

Well mine are here today woot :hubba: :hubba:  took 6 buisness days to get to me total was 8 days counting the weekend very great service and speed in my book.Now i got work to do


----------



## tn_toker420 (Feb 10, 2009)

hey flaboy...did you get the T w/ yours??? how ya like it??? and like whoever else said, maintain the stealth of their process and don't let it out...seems like i haven't read a single bad thing about Att. so far...let us know how the babies come along...


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah i got the shirt with it also got the orignal breeder pakc with LR2 and all the seeds made it thru none cracked or smashed.out of all of the seeds the g13 power skunks are the smallest but other then that was very good exper with attitude. Now i am ordering there speed queen they have in stock from mandala now:hubba:


----------



## Dillan (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought it was just me but i guess not those power skunks had to be the smallest seeds i have ever seen. i had a 10/10 germ rate on my lr2 as well so that's another plus.


----------



## middieman440 (Feb 11, 2009)

ahhh still nothing from the tude !oh well still have like 5 days but all is good i got some L/R2's from a buddy close to 300 of them oh so fun so lots of criss crossing to see what i can create,,he's trying to make an auto flower haze cross...yumm well have fun ppls of to work the graveyard shift


----------



## middieman440 (Feb 13, 2009)

yay they came in haha about 5 days includings weekend and these power skunks are friggin tiny now off for another order this ones i got are kc brains mango/free power skunk well now time to order a pair of good stuff


----------



## astrobud (Feb 17, 2009)

i just got my t shirt today. everything looks great, ended up with 7 free seeds, 5 the chuch, big buddha  b/c and  a g13 thai skunk


----------



## middieman440 (Feb 19, 2009)

i just made another 2day of auto ak x auto blueberry non fem i want babies hehe.. got the thai skunk and one femmed seed of skunk but all the free ones flower to long for outdoors as ppl say takes 12-14 weeks for the skunks but idk... i just want the autos and see if there any good at all as i cant seem to find the answear hahaha as for next time im getting the lsd from barnsfarm then no more...


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 13, 2009)

well after a bad accident with my LR2's basically me killing them i placed a second order yesterday with attitude i got mandala #1, auto AK-47,greenhouses Church, last but not least i got world of seeds afghan kush.PLaced it yesterday and they have already been sent to the royal mail heading to the US.


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 13, 2009)

kewl man, not a big fan of the autos but they were fun to play with, I like to grow bigger plants and have huge buds..

good luck with your order i just got mine from attitude and Im happy (see two posts down)


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 13, 2009)

Seems Like Attitude Is The Seed Bank For The Masses..............def. Will Buy From Them....


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 19, 2009)

well there here took 6 buisness days again to get to me in SE US.Only thing is this time i got shorted 1 auto ak-47 seeds gave me 9 instead of 10 not that big of deal.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 19, 2009)

How about NOT giving LEO clues as to how it is packaged and all...


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 19, 2009)

who said anythign bout how they where packaged


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 20, 2009)

Placed a order on the 17th of march so we'll see how long...I ordered Auto AK-47, LR2, Auto AK47 x  Auto Blueberry, and Auto AK47 x Auto Hindu Kush...


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 24, 2009)

I got my beans today !!! 7 days total!!! In the southeast part of the states....++rep to attitude!! plus got a bunch of freebies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 25, 2009)

Waspfire said:
			
		

> well after a bad accident with my LR2's basically me killing them i placed a second order yesterday with attitude i got mandala #1, auto AK-47,greenhouses Church, last but not least i got world of seeds afghan kush.PLaced it yesterday and they have already been sent to the royal mail heading to the US.


 
Why did you buy regular and auto-flowering strains?  If you are growing Church and Kush, why not the real (and more potent) AK-47, too?


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 25, 2009)

well one because i can buy what i want , second i got the autos just to run till my regulars are done outside i dont grow indoors bro and the afghan kush supposedly has 22% thc so i would htink its quiet potent and the church i got those because they do well in humid and hot setting plus has good mould resistance.Last year i did bagseed this year i wanted a variety to choose from and grow.My outdoor crops will be afghan kush,church, my mandala#1, and power skunks(freebies).I also got a durban poison fem and white widow freebie also but kinda iffy on those since i here hermie alot with g13 lab fems.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 26, 2009)

maybe that's why they give em' away.....


----------

